
Show HN: Hypermasher – Live streaming of Hyperlapse videos - torkalork
http://www.hypermasher.com
======
danellis
It's not _live_ streaming, though, is it? These are recordings. You can't
stream something faster-than-realtime live.

~~~
torkalork
Good point! I'm now calling it "a stream of the latest Hyperlapse videos"
instead.

------
robgering
This is completely mesmerizing. Seeing these surreal details from people's
lives, in near real-time, feels like the intro to an independent film.

~~~
torkalork
That's how I feel too! It's like a strange little window to life all across
the world.

~~~
siavosh
Yeah felt the same. The beginning of a documentary about something global and
intimate :) Hard to look away, feel like I'll miss a moment forever.

------
pierrec
Amazing. Meditating upon time-lapsed video backed by drone music is something
I've been addicted to ever since I first saw Baraka. If you like this and
you're not aware of Baraka - watch it now, along with its sequel Samsara and
the similar Koyaanisqatsi films.

And obviously, the Baraka soundtrack is a magical fit for this stream!

~~~
the_cat_kittles
its amazing to me how, by simply by speeding up time, a whole new set of
patterns and perspectives is readily apparent. we know they are there, but
putting them on a more familiar scale makes them so much more real. i think
those movies are so powerful because they zoom out in time, space, AND
culture. love those films! good idea using their soundtracks to the
hyperlapses- going to try it with samsara's now

------
caseyf7
This really illustrates the power of music. My first impression was OK this is
mildly interesting, but I guess I'll click the music before closing this tab
forever. Maybe the hyperlapses got better, but turning on the music made the
video mesmerizing. Now I'm hooked. Great job!

------
glaugh
This really hits the spot for me. Super pleasant. I could sit here for an
hour.

~~~
popephatt
Same. I found myself wanting to be more immersed. Maybe the music controls
could be hidden or the videos could be viewed full screen.

~~~
torkalork
Fullscreen is an improvement I would like to add soon. It wasn't working well
during development because I actually run it with two video players - with the
hidden one loading the next video so that the cutover is quick.

The videos are shown at their highest-possible resolution in the window now,
though, so at least we aren't missing out on any quality (though it would be
great if Instagram allowed users to upload higher resolution source videos).

------
siavosh
Beautiful, modern tech art. I've been pretty skeptical of the hyperlapse
products, but something like this seems to put it in the right
setting/context. Wonderful.

------
shrikar
You can find some of the best hyperlapse videos here
[http://hyperlapse.rocks](http://hyperlapse.rocks)

------
torkalork
Hi HN!

If you're curious about the stack, I included some info on the About page:
[http://www.hypermasher.com/about](http://www.hypermasher.com/about).

I'm always up for feedback, too, so feel free to ask questions here or on
Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/andrewtorkbaker](https://twitter.com/andrewtorkbaker)

------
KickingTheTV
Great job, I think this is pretty amazing. Super fun to see what everyone
around the world thinks is important to capture on film.

------
torkalork
Unfortunately, not all browsers play nice with Video.js/HTML5 video and the
SoundCloud widget. If that's you, check out the live stream I'm running right
now on Twitch!

[http://www.twitch.tv/andrewtorkbaker](http://www.twitch.tv/andrewtorkbaker)

------
trishume
It's interesting getting effectively a random sample of the entire world's use
of a photography app, it's very authentic.

My personal favourite videos are the ones shot out airplane windows, it's a
cool idea and they look awesome.

------
Springtime
The one feature that would be nice to see added, and would help the curious,
is Back/Forward buttons, as there are several clips I would have liked to have
linked to and re-watched, while others could be skipped.

------
caublestone
I turned off the sound and put on Koyaanisqatsi by Philip Glass:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4WlNj1TTqA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4WlNj1TTqA)

I skipped ahead to the 10 minute mark.

------
cellover
Great idea, I love it!

It could be interesting to try fade to black when a track is finished, cut
clips on a beat or similar, but I wonder if you can since the sound is played
in an iframe.

------
kylekampy
Maybe it's just my love for Tycho, but this is wonderful.

------
moron4hire
Maybe I just happened on a few bad videos, but my understanding was that
"hyperlapse" didn't mean "regular video, sped up a few notches".

------
dilap
This is awesome and beautiful.

I wonder if it would be possible to preload the next video somehow to avoid
the gap between videos?

------
GordonS
What the hell is wrong with me that I read the title as "Live streaming of
Prolapse videos"?!

------
ea016
I was wondering how you came up with this very simple interface ? Also, how
much time did it took you ?

~~~
torkalork
This has been my main project for the past week and a half. Things were slow
going at first because I was also learning how to use Node.js well (most of my
professional development experience is in Python).

The interface is simple mostly because I am not very good at web design. It is
minimalist because I don't know how to do anything else!

------
pla3rhat3r
I will never look at normal life the same way again.

------
the_cat_kittles
absolutely shocked i just watched 20 mins of that. wonderfully done!

------
awicklander
This is so beautiful.

------
notastartup
I found the whole thing creepy....how can anyone find this relaxing?

~~~
d23
I like the idea and gave my upvote, but yeah, I found it pretty depressing :-/

